# all-consuming



## Alexandra (Feb 24, 2011)

Πώς θα το αποδίδατε σ' αυτή τη φράση;

How did you get into this all-consuming business of yours, acting?


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2011)

Να πω ότι στον τίτλο θα βάλω κι ένα *ακατανίκητος* για το *all-consuming passion* (ή ό,τι άλλο προαιρείστε και γι' αυτή τη σημασία).


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 24, 2011)

Μήπως κι αυτός όταν λέει all-consuming business, εννοεί all-consuming passion; Αυτό μου λύνει το πρόβλημα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2011)

Από Macmillan:

so important or interesting to you that you cannot think of anything else: _his all-consuming passion for the theatre_.

Αν βρίσκαμε επίθετο για αυτό («you cannot think of anything else»), θα καλύπταμε και τις δύο περιπτώσεις. Σκέφτηκα και το _ασίγαστο πάθος_, πάντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2011)

Να ανασταίναμε το πάμβορος; _Πάμβορο πάθος_;

Edit: Στο LSJ έχει επίσης παντοδίαιτος = all-consuming


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 24, 2011)

Καθηλωτικό πάθος;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

Ίσως να μην υπηρετείται στο μέγιστο η ακριβολογία, αλλά κάθε άξιος μεταφραστής γνωρίζει τις φοβερές λέξεις για το στρίβειν διά της θολώσεως (όπως π.χ. είναι το επίθετο _ειδικός_). Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μια τέτοια λέξη είναι το επίθετο _απόλυτος_ (δηλ. το απόλυτο πάθος). ;)


----------



## pontios (Feb 25, 2011)

μονομανία ;

ακατάσβεστο πάθος ;

ακατασίγαστο πάθος ; η ασίγαστο πάθος (όπως προανέφερε ο Nickel)


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2011)

pontios said:


> μονομανία ;


Φιλαράκο from down under, μας έβαλες τα γυαλιά! :)


----------



## pontios (Feb 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> Φιλαράκο from down under, μας έβαλες τα γυαλιά! :)


 
Καμιά φορά παίρνει στροφές... ύστερα από απανωτούς πρωινούς καφέδες.


----------



## pontios (Feb 25, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Πώς θα το αποδίδατε σ' αυτή τη φράση;
> 
> How did you get into this all-consuming business of yours, acting?



Το πρόβλημα είναι ο,τι δεν υπάρχει ικανοποιητική απόδοση στην συγκεκριμένη φράση
"all consuming business" .. 

άμα υπήρχε μία Ελληνική λέξη .. οληβόρος (δεν υπάρχει βεβαία) .. που σημαίνει ο.τι καταναλώνει τα πάντα (χρώνο, ενέργεια, σκέψη).. τότε θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε άκρη.
οληβόρο πάθος κτλ ..
έτσι .. all consuming business .. οληβόρα ενασχόληση/δραστηριότητα.

προτείνω οληβόρος για μια καινούργια λέξη .. :):)
ίσως πάμβορος όπως είπε ο drsiebenmal ? .. αλά το πάμβορος είναι σε κοινή χρήση ;


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2011)

Υπήρχε η λέξη _πάμβορος_ (=παμφάγος, αδηφάγος), που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω. Όμως, όταν μεταφράζεις, από υπότιτλους μέχρι ποίηση, πρέπει να προσέχεις πολύ τι σερβίρεις στον αναγνώστη σου. Το να σερβίρεις μια τόσο παλιά και ξεχασμένη λέξη σε υπότιτλο είναι σαν να σερβίρεις αστακό ή χοχλιούς στο πρωινό. Να ήταν ποίημα, θα το συζητούσαμε (και πάλι εξαρτάται από το ποίημα).


----------



## pontios (Feb 25, 2011)

Nickel .. όπως καταλάβαμε η φράση (All Consuming) πρέπει να συμπεριλαμβάνει όλες τις σημασίες τις κατανάλωσις... χρόνο, τροφή,σκέψη, πνεύμα, ενεργεία κτλ .. και ίσως πάμβορος (εκτός από την σπάνια σημερινή χρήση) εστιάζετε μόνο στην τροφή ; -δεν είμαι σίγουρος ;
Άμα υπήρχε αυτή η λέξη .. ας την πούμε - ολήβορος η οληβόρος η οληβορός .. :) αποφασίζω 
θα πρέπει να περιέχει όλες τις έννοιες.
Αλά καταλαβαίνω τις δυσκολίες με τους υποτίτλους.


.


----------



## melody (Feb 25, 2011)

Καλημέρα!
Εμένα, πάλι, μου κάθεται καλύτερα η λέξη *αδηφάγος* Και καθώς το "αδηφάγα δουλειά" δε μου πολυαρέσει, μάλλον θα έβαζα "αδηφάγο επάγγελμα" (ηθοποιία).


----------



## Themis (Feb 25, 2011)

Το αρχικό ερώτημα ήταν:


Alexandra said:


> Πώς θα το αποδίδατε σ' αυτή τη φράση;
> How did you get into this all-consuming business of yours, acting?


Και μετά ήρθε το πάθος. Οπότε η συζήτηση έγινε περισσότερο παθιασμένη παρά επαγγελματική. Αφήσαμε το μπίζνες και πιάσαμε το πάσιον :).

Αφήνοντας κατά μέρος το γενικότερο, πολύ δύσκολο και άκρως ενδιαφέρον ζήτημα της απόδοσης του all-consuming με άλλες συνάψεις, έχω την εντύπωση ότι μόνο η πρόταση της Μέλοντι απαντάει στο αρχικό ερώτημα. Αν μάλιστα λάβουμε υπόψη και κάποιες εξυπακουόμενες προδιαγραφές λόγω υπότιτλου (κατανοητό και κατά το δυνατόν σύντομο), θα πρόσθετα και το απαιτητικός, π.χ. "ένα τόσο απαιτητικό επάγγελμα όπως του ηθοποιού" (το "όπως του ηθοποιού θα μπορούσε βέβαια και να παραλειφθεί αν είναι απολύτως ευνόητο με βάση τα συμφραζόμενα). Αν μη τι άλλο, μας στέλνει στη σωστή κατεύθυνση και είναι κατανοητό από τους πάντες.

Τούτου λεχθέντος, θα συνεχίσω να παρακολουθώ με ασίγαστο ενδιαφέρον τη συζήτηση για το πάμβορο πάθος.


----------



## unique (Feb 25, 2011)

Μεταφορικά "εξουθενωτικό".


----------



## pontios (Feb 26, 2011)

How did you get into this all-consuming business of yours, acting ?

Πως βρεθήκατε σε ένα τόσο απαιτητικό (η κυριευτικό, η εντατικό η κοπιαστικό) επάγγελμα, όπως του ηθοποιού ;


----------



## pontios (Feb 26, 2011)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για την λέξη .. "κυριευτικός" ... υπάρχει ;
- έψαχνα μια λέξη με την έννοια preoccupying- δηλαδή όταν σκέφτεσαι κάτι (ένα πράγμα) 
τόσο έμμονα που δεν μπορείς να σκεφτείς τίποτα άλλο ... μια έντονη και αποκλειστική σκέψη/ιδέα/η ένα επάγγελμα στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, που σε κυριεύει.

το προκατειλημμένος .. νομίζω δεν ταιριάζει με το preoccupy ;


----------



## unique (Feb 26, 2011)

που σε απορροφά τελείως - ολοκληρωτικά;


----------



## pontios (Feb 26, 2011)

Τελευταία προσπάθεια :) 

How did you get into this all-consuming business of yours ..

Πως βρεθήκατε σε ένα επάγγελμα ,, που απαιτεί την πλήρη αφιέρωση ;
(η τόσο αφιέρωση)

Πως βρεθήκατε σε ένα επάγγελμα ,, που απαιτεί την πλήρη επιμέλεια ;

Πως βρεθήκατε σε ένα επάγγελμα, που απαιτεί να τα δώσετε όλα ;

φανεί τώρα .. νομίζω τα δώσαμε όλα σε αυτό το νήμα.:):):)


----------



## Themis (Feb 26, 2011)

pontios said:


> νομίζω τα δώσαμε όλα σε αυτό το νήμα.:):):)


An all-consuming thread...

Θα ήθελα πάντως να σημειώσω ότι, στην ελληνική χρήση, πολλοί χαρακτηρισμοί για το πάθος χρησιμοποιούνται περισσότερο σε συμφραζόμενα οικονομικής καταστροφής του κυριευμένου από το πάθος παρά για να τονίσουν ότι είναι ψυχή τε και σώματι κυριευμένος από αυτό. Νομίζω ότι, από την άποψη αυτή, βοηθάνε περισσότερο το ακόρεστο ή το ασίγαστο παρά όσα περιέχουν φάγωμα ή βορά. Το πρώτο πράγμα που θα φέρουν στο μυαλό τα τελευταία είναι ότι πούλησε το σπίτι του αφήνοντας τα παιδάκια του στον δρόμο ή ότι έδειρε τη φτωχή μανούλα του για να της αποσπάσει το υστέρημά της, κι όλα αυτά - αλίμονο! - για να ικανοποιήσει το ακόρεστο πάθος του.

Ωραία ιδέα ο οληβόρος, αλλά δεν βλέπω πώς δικαιολογείται το ήτα αν όχι για λόγους αισθητικής (άλλο είναι βέβαια να ριμάρει με το εκηβόλος και άλλο να γίνει *ολοβόρος και να έχει τέσσερα ο στη σειρά). Εξάλλου, η ιδέα αυτή θα μας οδηγούσε ευκολότερα στον *παντοβόρο, το οποίο όμως μας στέλνει κατευθείαν στον έξοχο πάμβορο. Αλλά ο πάμβορος, αν πρόκειται ποτέ να εκτελωνιστεί στη σύγχρονη γλώσσα, νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να βάλει νερό στο κρασί του και να κατεβάσει τον τόνο, όπως όλα τα εν χρήσει σύνθετα με το -βόρος (χρονοβόρος, σαρκοβόρος, αιμοβόρος, ενεργοβόρος κτλ.).


----------



## pontios (Feb 27, 2011)

Themis said:


> An all-consuming thread...
> 
> Ωραία ιδέα ο οληβόρος, αλλά δεν βλέπω πώς δικαιολογείται το ήτα αν όχι για λόγους αισθητικής .



Καλήμερα από την Μελβούρνη.
Το σκέφτηκα ολημερίς και ολονυχτίς .. :) .


----------



## unique (Feb 27, 2011)

Το "consume" σημαίνει μεταξύ άλλων και "ανάλωση υπερβολικής προσπάθειας για την επίτευξη σκοπού". Κατά συνέπεια η έκφραση "που σε αναλώνει ολοκληρωτικά" δεν θα ήταν άστοχη. Άλλες εκφράσεις που θα ταίριαζαν: "που σε απορροφά τελείως", "που σε μονοπωλεί", "που σε παθιάζει" "που σου γίνεται έμμονη ιδέα", "που σε διεκδικεί ολοκληρωτικά". Στην πραγματικότητα δεν πιστεύω ότι έχει μεγάλη σημασία τι θα επιλέξεις αρκεί να ταιριάζει με το επάγγελμα του ηθοποιού.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2011)

Να μην ξεχάσουμε το *χτικιό*.

*χτικιό* το [xti<k>ó]: (οικ.) 1. (παρωχ.) φυματίωση. 2. (μτφ.) μεγάλη κούραση, ταλαιπωρία: _Αυτή η δουλειά είναι χτικιό!_
(ΛΚΝ)​
Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι η φυματίωση λέγεται στα αγγλικά και _consumption_. :)


----------



## Themis (Feb 28, 2011)

Από το ασίγαστο και ακατανίκητο πάθος φτάσαμε στο χτικιό. Προσοχή, ενεδρεύει ο πεσιμισμός.

Unique, σωστά αυτά που λες, αλλά το κυριότερο πρόβλημά μας ήταν να βρούμε ει δυνατόν κάτι μονολεκτικό. Και ο φίλος από τη Μελβούρνη μάς παρακίνησε σε all-consuming περιπλανήσεις.


----------



## pontios (Feb 28, 2011)

Themis said:


> Και ο φίλος από τη Μελβούρνη μάς παρακίνησε σε all-consuming περιπλανήσεις.



.. δηλαδή σας παρακίνησα σε παναναλωτικές (η οληβόρες) περιπλανήσεις ; :):)


----------



## Themis (Feb 28, 2011)

pontios said:


> .. δηλαδή σας παρακίνησα σε παναναλωτικές (η οληβόρες) περιπλανήσεις ; :):)


Ακριβώς. Το _ασίγαστο _ενδιαφέρον κάποιου παρακινεί και τους άλλους. Έτσι φτάνουμε σε αυτό που μου φαίνεται συχνά να είναι το πιο ενδιαφέρον: εκείνο που δεν έχει καταγραφεί σε λεξικά, που δεν είναι καθιερωμένο. Η αίσθηση που έχει ο καθένας μας από τη χρήση μιας λέξης ή από το πόσο αποδεκτός μπορεί να είναι κάποιος νεολογισμός. Η συλλογική επεξεργασία προσωπικών εμπειριών.

Μόλις έμαθα μέσω Γκουγκλ τι ώρα είναι στη Μελβούρνη. Καλημέρα για σένα και καληνύχτα από εμένα.


----------



## pontios (Feb 28, 2011)

Καληνύχτα σε εσάς.

Πόντος το Αγγλικό λεξιλόγιο και φρασεολόγιο συνεχώς επεκτείνετε ... και κάθε τόσο νομίζω θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσει και το Ελληνικό... ίσως όχι στο All Consuming. 

Το έναυσμα - θα χρειαστεί κάποιος με κύρος και δημοσία παρουσία να αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιήσει ορισμένες νεοσύστατες Ελληνικές λέξεις (η φράσεις) παρμένες από τους Αγγλοσάξονες που κρίνονται σημαντικές, - και να τις προσφέρει ταχτικά είτε προφορικώς η γραπτώς στο κοινό.

Μερικές από αυτές - οι ποιο βιώσιμες (και η ανταπόκριση του κοινού θα τις αναδείξει ποιες είναι) - ίσως τύχει να βρεθούν τελικά στο Ελληνικό λεξικό.


----------



## unique (Feb 28, 2011)

και "ψυχοφθόρο".


----------



## daeman (Feb 28, 2011)

Να σπείρω κι εγώ κανένα σποράκι εδώ, μήπως φυτρώσει τίποτα χρήσιμο, μήπως γίνει καμιά διασταύρωση, κανένα μπόλιασμα, σ' αυτό το νήμα που μας αναλώνει μέρες τώρα. Όχι γιατί δεν έπεσαν καλές προτάσεις στο τραπέζι στο χώμα, αλλά να μη σπείρω κι εγώ κανένα ζιζάνιο, σαν καλός κακός άξιος δαίμων;

_Συναρπάζομαι, αφιερώνομαι, αποδύομαι._ Αυτά με τριβελίζουν από τότε που ξεκίνησε το νήμα και περιφραστικά ή με αλλαγή της σύνταξης κάτι βγάζουν. Αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς γίνεται (αν γίνεται) απ' αυτά να προκύψουν κατάλληλα επίθετα που να δηλώνουν ότι ο λέγων συναρπάζεται από, αφιερώνεται ή αποδύεται στη δουλειά του ηθοποιού, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. 

ΛΚΝ: 
*συναρπάζω *[sinarpázo] *-ομαι *P2.1 *:* φέρνω κπ. σε κατάσταση μεγάλου ενθουσιασμού ή συγκίνησης, τον γοητεύω τόσο, ώστε όλη η προσοχή και το ενδιαφέρον του να είναι απόλυτα στραμμένα στο θέαμα, στο ακρόαμα ή στο ανάγνωσμα που του προσφέρεται: _Συναρπάζει τα πλήθη με τη δύναμη του λόγου του. Tο επιβλητικό θέαμα του Oλύμπου συναρπάζει τους ταξιδιώτες. Tο κοινό συναρπάζεται από τη μαγεία της θεατρικής παράστασης. _[λόγ. < αρχ. _συναρπάζω_] 

*αφιερώνω* [afieróno] *-ομαι* P1 *:* δίνω, προσφέρω κτ. σε κπ. ή σε κτ. που θεωρώ ιερό, ιδανικό, υψηλό. *1. *δίνω, προσφέρω κτ. στο Θεό κτλ. σε ένδειξη ευγνωμοσύνης και αγάπης: ~_ μια εικόνα στην Παναγία_. *2. *διαθέτω, καταναλώνω κτ. εξ ολοκλήρου και αποκλειστικά για να υπηρετήσω κπ. ή κτ.: ~_ όλες μου τις δυνάμεις / τις προσπάθειες σε ένα σκοπό. Aφιέρωσε τη ζωή του στον αγώνα για ελευθερία / στην πατρίδα._ || διαθέτω: ~_ τον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου στα σπορ. _||_ Tο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του βιβλίου αφιερώνεται στην ιστορική ανασκόπηση του προβλήματος. Aφιερώνομαι σε κτ. ή σε κπ., _αφιερώνω τον εαυτό μου: _Aφιερώθηκε στο Θεό._ *3. *(συνήθ. για βιβλίο κτλ.) προσφέρω κτ. σε κπ. για να τον τιμήσω: ~_ το βιβλίο μου στη μνήμη του δασκάλου μου / στο δάσκαλό μου. _[λόγ. < ελνστ. _ἀφιερ(ῶ) -ώνω _& σημδ. γαλλ. consacrer] 

ΛΝΕΓ: 
*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]απ[/FONT][/FONT]ο[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]δύ[/FONT][/FONT]ο[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]μα[/FONT][/FONT]**ι* ρ. μετβ. αποθ. {αποδύθηκα, λόγ. μτχ. αποδυθείς -είσα, -έν} αφιερώνομαι με πάθος (σε δραστηριότητα): _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]το σωστικό συνεργείο αποδύθηκε σε γενναία προσπάθεια για τον εντοπισμό επιζώντων [/FONT][/FONT]_ΣΥΝ. μάχομαι, τα δίνω όλα. —απόδυση (η) [μτγν.]. ΣΧΟΛΙΟ λ. _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]απεκδύομαι, αποθετικός [/FONT][/FONT]_[ΕΤΥΜ. αρχ., αρχική σημ. γδύνομαι, αποβάλλω από πάνω μου, *[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]<[/FONT][/FONT]*_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]άπο- + δύομαι [/FONT][/FONT]_εισέρχομαι, βλ. κ. δύω].
*απ**[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]οδύομ[/FONT][/FONT]αι [FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]σε | σ[/FONT][/FONT]**τ[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ο[/FONT][/FONT]ν α[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]γών[/FONT][/FONT]**α[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]. [/FONT][/FONT]*Το _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]αποδύομαι, [/FONT][/FONT]_ήδη στον Όμηρο, σήμαινε ξεντύνομαι, βγάζω τα ρούχα μου, με αντίθετο το ενδύομαι (από όπου τα _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]ενδύματα). [/FONT][/FONT]_Από φράσεις όπως _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]αποδύομαι εις την παλαίστραν [/FONT][/FONT]_ή _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]εις το γυμνάσιον, [/FONT][/FONT]_που λέγονταν για αθλητές που έβγαζαν τα ρούχα τους ετοιμαζόμενοι για αθλητικούς αγώνες πλάστηκε η φράση _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]αποδύομαι σε | στον αγώνα [/FONT][/FONT]_με τη σημ. αναλαμβάνω αγώνα, μπαίνω στον αγώνα, αγωνίζομαι με όλες τις δυνάμεις μου για κάτι (κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά: _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Οι δύο πολυεθνικές αποδύθηκαν σε έναν σκληρό αγώνα για την κατάκτηση των νέων αγορών τής Α. Ευρώπης.[/FONT][/FONT]_

Ελπίζω ο όψιμος καρπός της ολιγωρίας μου για την *οληβορία να μην καταδικαστεί ως καλλιέργεια μωρίας.​


----------



## pontios (Mar 1, 2011)

Καλημέρα Daeman

Το οληβόρος και παναναλωτικός ήταν για διασκεδαστικούς λόγους 
άλλα και για να ρίξουν έστω και ένα τεχνητό φως στην έννοια που τελικά σκοπεύομαι.
H ανάλωση και το βόρος εδώ βεβάια πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει και την σκέψη, χρόνο,ενεργεία
- να θυμηθούμε ότι δεν μιλάμε μόνο για ύλη στο All Consuming.

Νομίζω δυο λέξεις που διάλεξες - *αφιερώνομαι και αποδύομαι* - είναι καλές και οι ποιο κατάλληλες, επειδή δεν νομίζω ότι θα βρεθεί μια λέξη πού σημαίνει ακριβώς All Consuming .. και ίσως χρειάζεται να προσεγγίσουμε το πρόβλημα από την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση (έτσι όπως έκανες εδώ) δηλαδή όχι από το τι αναλώνει το All Consuming άλλα από το τι απαιτεί από εμάς. 
Δηλαδή διαλέξαμε ένα δύσκολο επάγγελμα που απαιτεί την πλήρη *αφιέρωση* (δηλαδή συνεπάγεται σκέψη, πνεύμα, , χρόνο, την ενέργεια μας κτλ) για να το πετύχουμε. 

Πρέπει να συμβιβαστούμε σε αυτό - και είναι νομίζω ικανοποιητικό. 

Το συναρπάζω είναι σαν να μην απαιτείτε ο κόπος .. μας δελεάζει, μας αρπάζει και μας παίρνει.
Βρήκα ωραία παρέα, μαθαίνω κάτι μαζί σας άλλα ελπίζω να μην τα παρατραβάω τα νήματα.
Είναι σαν να πηγαίνω σε Ελληνικό σχολείο, για πρώτη φορά (ήρθα στην Αυστραλία πέντε χρονόν). Με εντυπωσιάζετε με τα Αγγλικά σας, μπράβο ! :)


----------



## unique (Mar 1, 2011)

Ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για μια ποιητική μεταφορά του "demanding job" που προσθέτει και την έννοια του πάθους. Κάτι σαν "παραναλωματική".


----------

